# case 1825 help please



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i am looking at purchasing a case 1825 with three buckets and a trailer for 4500 it doesn't seem to leak and seems to run fine i have seen there is no play in the wheels and am wondering if this is a fair price


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

It is a fair price but keep in mind it is a pretty small machine, with low hp


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Just search Machinerytrader.com for that model, should give you a general idea. You can click on view High/Low Average for a summary of current prices.


----------

